# fabric by the bolt



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Where do you find the best prices for fabric by the bolt? I haven't bought much fabric lately because I have been using my old stash and repurposing items for projects.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have gotten fabric on the bolt from both etsy and ebay. Its a matter of shopping around. I use to find bolts for cheap at the local fabric shop but they have been raising their prices.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

I get mine off eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Yard-Bol...321008559319?pt=US_Fabric&hash=item4abd99e4d7

This may be too long to link, so just copy and paste. They sell 20 yard bolts of clot. A lot of it is 100% cotton.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

A lot of the basic material that my wife buys by the bolt comes from Dharma Trading Co. They sell undyed Silk, Cotton, Hemp, Rayon, Linen, Bamboo, Nylon and the dyes for coloring it.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you all. I will look into ebay and etsy---ah, etsy, I will end up with a shopping cart full of slouch and rasta hats for my daughter and forget fabric, lol. Love some etsy. 
I have ordered the keepsake quilting website's scrap bag monthly subscription, that should keep me entertained as well, for quilting and small projects. But I would like some basics and quilt backing by the bolt to replenish what I've used.
Thanks again!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

k0xxx said:


> A lot of the basic material that my wife buys by the bolt comes from Dharma Trading Co. They sell undyed Silk, Cotton, Hemp, Rayon, Linen, Bamboo, Nylon and the dyes for coloring it.


Never heard of them, thanks for the link! Will check it out!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Try www.marshalldrygoods.com or connectingthreads.com. Marshall's are great to work with. Would love to see some of your projects.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Try www.marshalldrygoods.com or connectingthreads.com. Marshall's are great to work with. Would love to see some of your projects.


Connecting threads is another I haven't heard of, good selection of free craft patterns there! Thanks to everyone for sharing sources! As far as anyone seeing the projects... I usually don't post pics online, even when I was on fb. But if I ever make something I'm especially proud of, y'all would probably be the first I'd share it with.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

I second the suggestion of Marshall Dry Goods or Connecting Threads. I've bought from both of them.

(of course, now we're downsizing & I've got to sell most of my quilting fabric, machines, tools, rulers, etc. grumble, grumble)


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I work in an upholstery shop, so I have some knowledge of fabrics.
This is our local warehouse, I've never actually been there, but recommend it all the time.
http://www.discountfabricsusacorp.com/


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> I work in an upholstery shop, so I have some knowledge of fabrics.
> This is our local warehouse, I've never actually been there, but recommend it all the time.
> http://www.discountfabricsusacorp.com/


Thank you!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel a little silly mentioning this, but if your Wal Mart has a decent fabric section (they vary) you can find markdowns on seasonal fabrics. I buy lots of yardage when they mark it down to under $1 a yard, then into my fabric stash it goes. (When my mother died, my dad gave all her fabric stash to a quilting auntie...good save!)


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I used to do the same, but they took out the fabric sections of the store here.


----------



## crutchfields (Jun 21, 2013)

I do the same thing at tax time. My girls love to come along and help pick colors from the bargin bin


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I shop ebay, Walmart, Jo Anns for sales for bolts. I have a cousin who works in a sheet factory and he gets me good deals on over runs. It is unhemmed but a quality king size sheet piece for 3 bucks is amazing. I have used these to make many quilts as it is all 100% cotton and a high thread count. There is a wholesale wearhouse in Dallas but cant remember the name. Try yardsales too!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

This was a one-shot deal, but it pays to watch for a factory closing like we found. A local maker of jackets went out of business a couple years ago, due to foreign competition. We were able to buy bolts of fabric for roughly 15 cents a yard, some of them being partial bolts. Needless to say, we backed up the truck and bought a LOAD. It included a lot of heavy zippers, and tons of thread on huge spools. 

The owner told me he had bought some leftovers from another manufacturer at the end of a contract run, so that is also a possibility if you have such makers nearby.


----------

